# fastback lip



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

*fastback duck bill*

Ive seen them for Coupes but do they sale just a small one or three peice lip for a fastback?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

and what lip are you talking about?


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Something like this... This 
Thats on a Skyline, but thats what they look like, I want one for my Fastback but cant find one anywhere.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that is called a spoiler. a lip goes on the bottom of a bumper. and my opinion is that thing is just plain ugly.


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

Didnt ask for any opinions... but I was thinking it was called a duck tail dont know why I said lip. Or at least I think thats what Civic guys call them


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

duck tail?? typical honda ppl  jk

you could get one for a fastback.. google pwn3s you


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

That one looks funny.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

that is ugly, hatchs aren't supposed to have wings on them leave it stock looks cleaner


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

or the type x wing or whatnot


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I always loved the pdm-racing fastback..... The combo with the low look of the front add on lip and the rear wanagan wing....looks sick.....









-Alex B.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

THIS IS PROBABLY SOMETHING THAT YOU ARE LOOKIN FOR......

-Alex B.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> THIS IS PROBABLY SOMETHING THAT YOU ARE LOOKIN FOR......
> 
> -Alex B.


that is hott....


----------



## Naughty240 (Jun 4, 2004)

YES! that is it, who makes that?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^ gp sports.. did you forget bi-focals somewhere??


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

the wing didnt actually say gp sports on it, he prolly thought gp sports would be referring to mainly the bumpers and side skirts


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

Where can i get those tail lights and the wing off the the first black s13.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I stock the tailights, and prolly have the best prices..... www.mynismo.com
Check it out....and the wing i can prolly get as well.... 

-Alex B.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think those are the cheapest lights ive seen.....although it says sylvia. 2 problems there. its spelled silvia, and they are 180sx taillights. silvias are coupe. 475 sounds nice though :cheers:


----------

